# Microsoft darf jetzt meine Skype Gespräche abhören



## MichFancy (6. August 2012)

*Microsoft darf jetzt meine Skype Gespräche abhören*

Hi, das ist meine erste News ich fand Sie sehr interresant und wollte sie euch mitteilen. Hier mal paar auszüge.

" Freitag abend wurde auf Slate eine sehr verstörende Meldung veröffentlicht, die aufgrund Ihres Veröffentlichungszeitpunktes kaum Beachtung fand. In dieser legt der Autor,  – Ryan Gallagher – dar, wie Microsoft (MSFT) scheinbar einige raffinierte und fast unbemerkbare Veränderungen am beliebten Rufserviceanbieter Skype durchgeführt hat, der das Abhören jeder Ihrer Anrufe ermöglicht. Forbes Mitarbeiter Anthony Wing Kosner  hatte die Veränderungen bereits am 18. Juli in einem frühren Post kritisiert. "

" Wie Gallagher betont, wurde “im Juni [2011], ein Patent für die legale “Abhörtechnologie” an Microsoft vergeben, die mit VOIP Services wie Skype zusammen benutzt werden kann, um “unauffällig Kommunikation zu kopieren, die während des Gespräches übermittelt wurde”. "

Link:  Es ist erschreckend und widerlich dass Microsoft jetzt meine Skype Gespräche abhören darf

It's Terrifying and Sickening that Microsoft Can Now Listen In on All My Skype Calls - Forbes

Hier noch ein Link auf Anregung von m-o-m-o

http://skype-open-source.blogspot.de/2012/05/microsoft-wiretapping-on-skype-now.html


----------



## GBoos (6. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft darf jetzt meine Skype Gespräche abhören*

Wenn das der Wahrheit entspricht und durch weitere Quellen mit entsprechenden Tests bestaetigt wird, dann waere es eine genommene Huerde mehr auf dem Weg zum Gläsernen-User. Wenn da mal nicht NSA, CIA und andere ein kleines Entwicklungs- oder Finanz-Sponsoring unternommen haben .... Oje oje


----------



## Xerxes300 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft darf jetzt meine Skype Gespräche abhören*

Dann werd ich meine Drogen Geschäfte nicht mehr über Skype organisieren, das habt ihr davon.


----------



## Niza (6. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft darf jetzt meine Skype Gespräche abhören*

Und wieder ein Schritt Richtung Gläsener Mensch

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## thysol (6. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft darf jetzt meine Skype Gespräche abhören*

Microsoft zwingt ja keinen Skype zu benutzen. Daher geht das für mich eigentlich völlig in Ordnung.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (6. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft darf jetzt meine Skype Gespräche abhören*

Das kann doch nicht erlaubt sein in der EU, zumindest hoffe ich das sehr.
Stasi 2.0 ?!


----------



## kühlprofi (6. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft darf jetzt meine Skype Gespräche abhören*



GBoos schrieb:


> Wenn das der Wahrheit entspricht und durch weitere Quellen mit entsprechenden Tests bestaetigt wird, dann waere es eine genommene Huerde mehr auf dem Weg zum Gläsernen-User. Wenn da mal nicht NSA, CIA und andere ein kleines Entwicklungs- oder Finanz-Sponsoring unternommen haben .... Oje oje


 
NSA, CIA und andere können das mMn doch schon seit Jahren, ob legal oder nicht mal aussen vor gelassen 



Xerxes300 schrieb:


> Dann werd ich meine Drogen Geschäfte nicht mehr über Skype organisieren, das habt ihr davon.


----------



## Soulflyflyhigh (6. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft darf jetzt meine Skype Gespräche abhören*



thysol schrieb:


> Microsoft zwingt ja keinen Skype zu benutzen. Daher geht das für mich eigentlich völlig in Ordnung.


 
Ohne Worte  klar über Board mit den demokratischen freiheitlichen vorgetäuschten rechten.....es zwingt ja keiner zu keinem was^^ herrlich diese verschönigte Diktatur namens Demokratie etc....

Ich hoffe doch das der freiheitsliebende Mensch irgendwann Wiederstand leistet.


----------



## thysol (6. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft darf jetzt meine Skype Gespräche abhören*



Soulflyflyhigh schrieb:


> Ohne Worte


 
Microsoft hat das Produkt erstellt, und bietet es zudem auch noch umsonst an, dann hat Microsoft doch auch das Recht zu entscheiden ob die Gespräche abgehört werden dürfen oder nicht. Wenn mann gezwungen würde Skype zu benutzen und es gäbe keine Alternative, dann hätte ich auch ein Problem damit, aber so finde ich das ok.


----------



## Threshold (6. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft darf jetzt meine Skype Gespräche abhören*



thysol schrieb:


> Microsoft hat das Produkt erstellt, und bietet es zudem auch noch umsonst an, dann hat Microsoft doch auch das Recht zu entscheiden ob die Gespräche abgehört werden dürfen oder nicht. Wenn mann gezwungen würde Skype zu benutzen und es gäbe keine Alternative, dann hätte ich auch ein Problem damit, aber so finde ich das ok.


 
Microsoft bietet auch einen E-Mail Service an. Ich kann mich aber nicht erinnern gelesen zu haben dass sie meine Mails mitlesen.
Telefonieren unterliegt dem Postgeheimnis. Dabei spielt es keine Rolle welche Technik oder welches Programm ich dafür benutze. Ich denke damit hat sich Microsoft den Ärger einiger Regierungen und Datenschützer eingehandelt.


----------



## Gurkensalat (6. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft darf jetzt meine Skype Gespräche abhören*



> Das kann doch nicht erlaubt sein in der EU, zumindest hoffe ich das sehr.
> Stasi 2.0 ?!


Die Amis sind genauso schlimm wie die Stasi... wer die als verbündete hat braucht keine feinde mehr 

LG Gurkensalat


----------



## m-o-m-o (6. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft darf jetzt meine Skype Gespräche abhören*

Ich hab schon immer gesagt, dass Skype keine ideale Lösung ist. Aber niemand benutzt XMPP 

Hier wird noch mal genauer erklärt, was MS eigentlich gemacht hat: skype-open-source: Microsoft changes skype supernodes architecture to support wiretapping
Könnte der Newsschreiber vielleicht auch oben hin schreiben


----------



## Soulflyflyhigh (6. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft darf jetzt meine Skype Gespräche abhören*



thysol schrieb:


> Microsoft hat das Produkt erstellt, und bietet es zudem auch noch umsonst an, dann hat Microsoft doch auch das Recht zu entscheiden ob die Gespräche abgehört werden dürfen oder nicht. Wenn mann gezwungen würde Skype zu benutzen und es gäbe keine Alternative, dann hätte ich auch ein Problem damit, aber so finde ich das ok.


 
Ist doch nicht dein ernst, demnach könnte jeder Hersteller von irgendwas in dem produkt sonstwas implementieren was dich in deiner Privatsphäre ausspioniert und dann evtl deine Gespräche auswerten etc? Das argument das es "kostenlos" ist  zählt nicht für mich wenn der hersteller dadurch mich total ausspionieren kann, es hat ihm nicht zu interessieren ob ich mit einem gepsrächspartner über die buttepreise in bremen oder sonst was unterhalte.Wenn es für dich ok ist soll es so sein.


----------



## m-o-m-o (6. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft darf jetzt meine Skype Gespräche abhören*

MS ist eine amerikanische Firma. Das ist eine hiesige Gegend was Datenschutz angeht musst du wissen.


----------



## Eckism (6. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft darf jetzt meine Skype Gespräche abhören*

Ich frage mich, wo hier grad das Problem ist?

Ob's nun offiziell abgehört werden kann, oder insgeheim trotzdem mitgeschnitten wird ist ja nun vollkommen egal.
Vom Technischen Standpunkt aus, kann man von jedem Gerät abgehört werden...zumal man mittlerweile nichtmal mehr Geräte braucht, um abgehört zu werden.

Da weniger als 1% der Weltbevölkerung es Wert sind, abgehört zu werden, machen sich die restlichen Prozent unnötig sorgen.
Auf Deutsch: Ihr seit alle zu uncool und zu bedeutungslos um abgehört zu werden...kostet nämlich Geld.


----------



## thysol (6. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft darf jetzt meine Skype Gespräche abhören*



Soulflyflyhigh schrieb:


> Ist doch nicht dein ernst, demnach könnte jeder Hersteller von irgendwas in dem produkt sonstwas implementieren was dich in deiner Privatsphäre ausspioniert und dann evtl deine Gespräche auswerten etc? Das argument das es "kostenlos" ist  zählt nicht für mich wenn der hersteller dadurch mich total ausspionieren kann, es hat ihm nicht zu interessieren ob ich mit einem gepsrächspartner über die buttepreise in bremen oder sonst was unterhalte.Wenn es für dich ok ist soll es so sein.


 
Siehe Origin. Wenn das die Leute stören sollte wird Microsoft schon merken das die Nutzerzahlen runtergehen. Wenn nicht, dann wird Microsoft das auch weiter durchsetzen. Sehe da aber kein Problem, Microsoft darf ruhig über meine privaten Gespräche bescheid wissen, kann mir doch eigentlich egal sein.


----------



## Locuza (6. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft darf jetzt meine Skype Gespräche abhören*



thysol schrieb:


> Microsoft hat das Produkt erstellt, und bietet es zudem auch noch umsonst an, dann hat Microsoft doch auch das Recht zu entscheiden ob die Gespräche abgehört werden dürfen oder nicht. Wenn mann gezwungen würde Skype zu benutzen und es gäbe keine Alternative, dann hätte ich auch ein Problem damit, aber so finde ich das ok.


 Nennen wir lieber die Realität, MS hat das Produkt gekauft. Ich meine mich noch gut erinnern zu können, wo Skype so abhörsicher war, dass die Regierung ein Backdoor haben wollte, um "Terroristen" ausspionieren zu können.


----------



## NetXSR (6. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft darf jetzt meine Skype Gespräche abhören*

Naja OK, aber wenn Osama Bin Laden & Co. ihre Vorhaben über Skype besprochen haben, dann gute Nacht xD


----------



## loltheripper (6. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft darf jetzt meine Skype Gespräche abhören*

Mr. Semper wird mir noch rechtzeitig sagen welchen Prozess ich abschießen muss um den dreck zu umgehen.


----------



## Julianus2008 (7. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft darf jetzt meine Skype Gespräche abhören*

Solange die es in ihre TOS reinschreiben, darf Microsoft wohl alles -.-


----------



## Kondar (7. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft darf jetzt meine Skype Gespräche abhören*



thysol schrieb:


> Microsoft zwingt ja keinen Skype zu benutzen. Daher geht das für mich eigentlich völlig in Ordnung.



STASI V2.0  ist ja auch völlig i.O. Zwingt Dich ja niemand hier zu leben.
Daher geht das für mich eigentlich völlig in Ordnung.


----------



## Jens92 (7. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft darf jetzt meine Skype Gespräche abhören*

nimmste halt TS


----------



## 7hor (7. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft darf jetzt meine Skype Gespräche abhören*

Ich hatte diesbezüglich auch schon einige Meldungen gelesen, wie zum Beispiel:

Skype: Microsoft hört jetzt mit
Skype: Microsoft hört jetzt mit | Telepolis

Einige Länder (und viele werden folgen) forderten von Skype ja eine Mit-/Abhörmöglichkeit und das Ergebnis kann man nun sehen. Aber man hatte auch so schon lange den Verdacht durch Skype's proprietäre Technik, deren eine Analyse unmöglich macht, was und welche Daten noch wohin übermittelt werden.

Ich suchte lange Zeit eine alternative und habe das quelloffene "*Jitsi*" gefunden.

Es bietet verschlüsselte Kommunikation (muß mit Gesprächspartner abgeglichen/bestätigt werden) und funktioniert ähnlich wie Skype; also auch Videogespräche und Konferenzen.
Nur leider läuft das Ganze noch nicht wirklich so stabil und ist zudem recht langsam. Man darf zum Beispiel sich nicht gleichzeitig anrufen, dann funktioniert der Verbindungsaufbau nicht. Die Echounterdrückung müßte auch verbessert werden. Aber es liegt ja erst mal in der Version 1.0 vor.

Ich werde jedoch noch weiter auf der Suche nach einer Alternative sein.


----------



## loltheripper (7. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft darf jetzt meine Skype Gespräche abhören*

Skype wird jetzt wie die alten deutschen funkgeräte im WW2 immer mit diesem schild versehen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AnthraX (7. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft darf jetzt meine Skype Gespräche abhören*



Soulflyflyhigh schrieb:


> Ohne Worte  klar über Board mit den demokratischen freiheitlichen vorgetäuschten rechten.....es zwingt ja keiner zu keinem was^^ herrlich diese verschönigte Diktatur namens Demokratie etc....
> 
> Ich hoffe doch das der freiheitsliebende Mensch irgendwann Wiederstand leistet.


 
Wiederstand? xD Ich hoffe du meinst in Form von petitionen etc... Ich denke bei soetwas anders. Ich habe nix zu verbergen. Und mir doch egal, ob irgendein hans mithören kann wenn ich meinem Kumpel erzähle das ich kacken war. Oder was auch immer. Auf der Strasse, in der disco, in der Kneipe, überall könntest du abgehört werden. Ja auch deine Telefonate im Festnetz können abgehört werden, und das seit jahrzehnten. Also hop hop, schnappt euch eure Tierfelle, und macht irgendwelche sitzblockaden mit kleinen niedlichen schildern wo draufsteht "Gegen die Staatsüberwachung".... aber dann heulden rumrennen wenn irgendwo eine Autobombe oder sonstwas hochgeht. Leider kann man es den Menschen nie recht machen. Solange etwas auch nur einen irgendwo positivien nutzen haben könnte, habe ich da nix gegen. 

Aber ich weiss.. jetzt kommen wieder die Leute mit "es geht ums prinzip".. ist ja seit jahren das gleiche ^^

PS: Ich perösnlich nutze, wenn es hochkommt, Skype 1 mal im monat. Ansonsten sollte man vielleciht an TS denken, wenn einen das nun so sehr stört


----------



## debalz (7. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft darf jetzt meine Skype Gespräche abhören*

Es geht nicht nur ums Prinzip sondern um freiheit - und irgendwie fühle ich mich in meiner persönlichen Freiheit eingeschränkt wenn der Staat oder irgendwelche Organisationen wissen wann und wo ich mich warum mit jemandem verabrede oder was ich wann mache usw. - auch ich habe nichts zu verbergen aber das sind Eingriffe in mein Privatleben die ich nicht gutheißen kann. die Frage ist auch : wo ist Schluss mit der Überwachung? Bei der Analyse meiner biometrischen Daten die Rückschlüsse auf meine Kosten bei Krankenkassen usw.?
Klar sind abgehörte Skype-Telefonate für die meisten von uns harmlos aber überleg mal was es damals für eine Diskussion um den sog. Lauschangriff gab und die damalige Ministerin zurückgetreten ist weil sie die Entscheidung für die Überwachung nicht vertreten konnte. So schnell und so tief wie in den letzten Jahren in unsere Datenschutzrechte eingegriffen wurde - das find ich bedenklich und nicht das Microsoft weiß wann du kacken gehst.


----------



## AnthraX (7. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft darf jetzt meine Skype Gespräche abhören*

"und irgendwie fühle ich mich in meiner persönlichen Freiheit  eingeschränkt wenn der Staat oder irgendwelche Organisationen wissen  wann und wo ich mich warum mit jemandem verabrede oder was ich wann  mache usw."

Wenn da druch aber wie in berlin vor ca 1 jahr ein Anschlag verhindert werden kann. ist doch super oder? Alles hat seinen vor und nachteil. Und solange beim wählen niemand hinter dir steht und aufpasst das du auch eine bestimmte partei wählst, dann kann ich mich damit ncoh abfinden. Nur weil wir in einem freien Land leben, heisst das nicht gleich, dass wir tun und lassen können, was wir wollen, ohne angst haben zu müssen das es jemand anders mitbekommt weil wir "überwacht werden". 
Die anpassung des Programmes wurde doch mit sicherheit eh von dem staat gefordert. Ich denke MS interessiert nicht wirklcih was wir da labern ^^

Ich finde das pauschaliseiren solcher sachen ins negative einfach verkehrt. Das will ich damit zum Ausdruck bringen. und das andauernde "überwachungsstaat" gerede, hängt mir eh zum hals raus. 

jeder hat da seine persönliche Einstellung zu , die er auch bedenkenlos äussern kann, denn dafür leben wuir nunmal in einem freien Land. 
Aber wir habens heir in Deutschland einfach zu gut (was natürlich nciht alles recthfertigen kann).

Ich persönlich gebe einen kleinen, und das ist nun wirklcih ein kleiner Teil, meiner Privatsphäre auf , wenn dort auch nur iwo ein leicht positiver nutzen hinterstekcen könnte. Solange ich wählen kann, abends ungestört ohne iwelche nachtsichtkameras mit meiner freundin einschlafen kann und ich auch im TV zappen kann ohen das dann die Polizei vor meiner tür steht weil ich nicht einne Staatssender gucke, dann fühle ich mich frei.


----------



## almfeg (7. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft darf jetzt meine Skype Gespräche abhören*



AnthraX schrieb:


> "
> 
> Wenn da druch aber wie in berlin vor ca 1 jahr ein Anschlag verhindert werden kann.


 

na wenn das so ist, dann werd ich freiwillig meine post an den BND schicken und ebenso erlaub ich ihnen sämtliche telefonate aufzeichnen und nebenbei trag ich auf der arbeit und in meiner freizeit immer n peilsender + mikro mit mir rum, denn hey ich könnte ja einen anschlag planen..... das kann man beliebig weiter ausführen denn irgendwo kann man dem immer etwas positives abgewinnen.


----------



## debalz (7. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft darf jetzt meine Skype Gespräche abhören*

Ich glaube wir sollten wieder zum Thema zurückkommen und den Überwachungsstaat (von dem wir m.E. noch ein gutes Stück entfernt) sind woanders besprechen!
Bei mir wird Skype hauptsächlich für BF3 genutzt und um mit ein paar Freunden aus dem Ausland zu kommunizieren. Was BF3 angeht - das fallen schon manchmal schlimme Worte und Verunglimpfungen aber wen interssierts, kann natürlich sein wenn jemand die ganze Zeit beim zocken unkontrolliert rassistische Beleidigungen von sich gibt das da der eine oder andere Mithörer hellhörig wird (was ja nicht verkehrt ist). Ich frage mich nur wie das mit Gesprächen ins Ausland ist. Ich habe zwar keine Kontakte nach, sagen wir mal Russland oder Nordkorea, aber in dem Fall darf man wohl nur noch übers Wetter reden - das war aber vorher schon genauso und ob und wie Microsoft das in solchen Ländern regelt weiß ich nicht.


----------



## FKY2000 (7. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft darf jetzt meine Skype Gespräche abhören*



debalz schrieb:


> Es geht nicht nur ums Prinzip sondern um freiheit - und irgendwie fühle ich mich in meiner persönlichen Freiheit eingeschränkt wenn der Staat oder irgendwelche Organisationen wissen wann und wo ich mich warum mit jemandem verabrede oder was ich wann mache usw. - auch ich habe nichts zu verbergen aber das sind Eingriffe in mein Privatleben die ich nicht gutheißen kann. die Frage ist auch : wo ist Schluss mit der Überwachung? Bei der Analyse meiner biometrischen Daten die Rückschlüsse auf meine Kosten bei Krankenkassen usw.?
> Klar sind abgehörte Skype-Telefonate für die meisten von uns harmlos aber überleg mal was es damals für eine Diskussion um den sog. Lauschangriff gab und die damalige Ministerin zurückgetreten ist weil sie die Entscheidung für die Überwachung nicht vertreten konnte. So schnell und so tief wie in den letzten Jahren in unsere Datenschutzrechte eingegriffen wurde - das find ich bedenklich und nicht das Microsoft weiß wann du kacken gehst.


 
Das ist schön für Dich, das Dein Maßstab bzgl. Freiheit so "flexibel" ist. 

Andere Menschen haben dazu aber weitsichtigere und vielschichtigere Ansichten zu diesem Thema und lassen sich ihre Freiheit ungerne Stück für Stück weiter einschränken.

Warum müssen immer viele Menschen unter wenigen Menschen (die das falsche tun) leiden? 
Ob das Kopierschutz- (DRM) oder Überachungsmaßnahmen sind...ich finde es traurig.

Ich werde mir gut überlegen, ob ich Skype weiterhin nutze...und zwar aus Prinzip ! 

Typisch deutsch, dieser vorauseilende Gehorsam...dient ja unserer Sicherheit pfff...drauf gesch***...nichts wird dadurch sicherer...
Nach dem Motto: "Wasser findet immer seinen Weg"...werden es Menschen mit niederen Absichten auch immer tun! Die nehmen dann was anderes...dieses Spiel kann nur solange gespielt werden, bis wirklich alles reglementiert ist...und wir alle einen Chip im **** haben.


----------



## AnthraX (7. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft darf jetzt meine Skype Gespräche abhören*

@almfeg
Das du es direkt ins lächerliche ziehst war klar. Deine genanntes Szenario ist ja ganz anders und stellt nicht eine akzeptable Lösung dar. Aber wie gut das alles was du denkst auch immer das richtige ist. Bitte erleuchte uns weiter was alles geändert werden muss, damit wir hier in Deutschland in einem lebenswerten Land leben 

und PS:  Wenn du ein Handy hast trägst du eh einen Peilsender mit dir herum. Und ob Handytelefonate nicht auch zuhauf abgehört werden kann dir keiner sagen. Ich respektiere deine Meinung. Also tu doch bitte das selbige. Und wer weiss, vllt wird mal ein 11.september vereitelt, eben weil ein telefonat abgehört wurde.

Wieder einmal genau das was ich sage, die menschen meckern immer an irgendwas rum. Nie passt es einem. Im Endeffekt hast du die Ehre zu dem prozentual geringeren Teil der menschheit zu gehören, die überhaupt skypen können  Und niemand zwingt dich ein telefon oder Skype zu benutzen oder? also lass es weg ! oder lebe damit das du abgehört werden kannst. Wieso soll sich alles nach dir und deinen Wünschen richtne? PAsse du dich doch an. Einmal mehr in den Spiegel ducken und nachdenken würde bei so manchen kritiker schon helfen.


----------



## AnthraX (7. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft darf jetzt meine Skype Gespräche abhören*



FKY2000 schrieb:


> Typisch deutsch, dieser vorauseilende Gehorsam...dient ja unserer Sicherheit pfff...drauf gesch***...nichts wird dadurch sicherer...
> Nach dem Motto: "Wasser findet immer seinen Weg"...werden es Menschen mit niederen Absichten auch immer tun! Die nehmen dann was anderes...dieses Spiel kann nur solange gespielt werden, bis wirklich alles reglementiert ist...und wir alle einen Chip im **** haben.



dann können wir ja uach gleich diebstahl und totschlag erlauben? weil wasser findet immer seinen weg ! Also machts ja eh jeder der es will. Das ist nun echt schwachsinn was du da redest. Natürlich gibt es mehr sicherheit, warum wurden denn dann alle in Deutschland beabcischtigten Anschläge vereitelt? Sicher nicht weil die leute zu dumm waren. Sondern weil die Bombenmischer in berlin " LEIDER " üerbwacht wurden.

nur eines dieser beispiele:  Berlin: Offenbar Anschlag vereitelt - ZDF heute journal - ZDFmediathek - ZDF Mediathek

das brauchten sie mit sicherheit für ihr kleines Heimlabor nech? sollten solche sachen nicht überwacht werden hätte es viellecith "rumms" gemacht. 
Ich denke du wärest in einem Anarchischen Staat sehr zufrieden wa? Nuja auch du hast diese Meinung in Deutschland, und darfst sie äußern.. was ne freiheit oder?

nur kleinigkeiten die ich gefunden habe mit schnellen suchen in Google:
http://www.tagesschau.de/inland/alkaidafestnahme106.html

noch viel größere Erfolge kann die CIA vorweisen. natürlich durch Überwachung. Also das es nciht sicherer werden soll ist totaler schwachsinn.


----------



## m-o-m-o (7. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft darf jetzt meine Skype Gespräche abhören*

Das ist ein typisches Henne-Ei Problem. Die einen meinen, es gibt keine Terroranschläge wegen der Antiterrorgesetze, die anderen meinen es gibt nicht genug Anschläge um diese Gesetze zu rechtfertigen.

Was für mich die ganze Sache recht unglaubwürdig macht, sind die ständig wechselnden Ausreden für diese ganzen Einschnitte in die persönliche Freiheit (Jugendschutz, Glücksspiel, KiPo, Terror, Nazis) für den immer gleichen geforderten halbgaren Mist, der effektiv leider gar nichts bringt. An der Stelle seien mal die Vorratsdatenspeicherung und die DNS Sperren genannt.

Dazu kommt der zunehmende Missbrauch dieser Instrumente durch die Behörden. Wie viele Einsätze des Staatstrojaners waren denn tatsächlich gerechtfertigt im Sinne von "schwerer Verbrechen"? Dass DNS Sperren auch in westlichen Ländern missbraucht und missbraucht werden macht die Sache auch nicht besser.

Bist du dir auch sicher, dass so eine Überwachung nicht auch missbraucht wird? Schließlich ist hier das Potential zur Benutzung von Heuristiken und automatischer Überwachung größer. Siehe auch Terror-Luftblase dank Kiffer-Abhör-Aktion? - drug soup oder Deutsche Nachrichtendienste hörten 2009 mehr ab | heise online

Der Punkt ist: Solche Einschnitte in die Privatsphäre haben die Aufklärungsquote nicht oder kaum verändert. Damit sind diese nicht verhältnismäßig.


----------



## m-o-m-o (7. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft darf jetzt meine Skype Gespräche abhören*

Doppelpost - bitte löschen.


----------



## AnthraX (7. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft darf jetzt meine Skype Gespräche abhören*

Wie du schon sagst es ist ein zweischeiniges schwert. Und der ein oder andere vereitelte anschlag (zB der in Berlin) wurde einfach nur durch überwachung erreicht. Das mit gewissen methoden auch schabernack getrieben wird ist klar und das muss man einfach hinnehmen. Das nicht alles nur dem guten zwekc dient ist selbstverständlich. Das Internet verbietet man ja auch nicht , nur weil es Kinderpornos gibt. Also wieso sollte man Das Protokollieren aufhören , nur weil es teilweise missbraucht wird (nciht mla nachweislich) ?
Und seien wir mal ehrlihc, egal wie solche massnahmen erklärt werden (vom staat oder wem auch immer), misstrauisch wird man immer sein. Ob es die warhehit ist oder nicht, kann man nur mutmaßen. Fakt ist das es eine Besserung gebracht hat und aufgrund dieser überwachung zB eine weitere Flugzeugentführung bereits verhindert werden konnte. Die Überwachungswelle hat ja auch erst mal 9/11 richtig angezogen. Die indizierung des Internets sehe ich jedoch genauso kritisch wie du !


----------



## Eckism (7. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft darf jetzt meine Skype Gespräche abhören*



AnthraX schrieb:


> *Die Überwachungswelle hat ja auch erst offiziell** 9/11 richtig angezogen.*




Da fehlt was, hab's verbessert.


Noch was zu diesen "Stasi 2.0"-Flachzangen. CIA ist um einiges Schlimmer, die haben ganze Länderregierungen bespitzelt. Die Stasi hat ihren Ruf weg, weil sie Menschenunwürdig gehandelt hat (bei CIA ist das komischerweise vollkommen egal) und nicht wegen Abhören. Ihr solltet erst mal Haare an die Eier bekommen und euch selbst informieren bevor man so nen Stasi 2.0 Schwachsinn schreibt oder erzählt.
Nichtmal die hälfte der Leute, die bei der Stasi waren, haben jemals nur eine Person bespitzelt, man hatte einfach nur recht viele Vorteile...


----------



## Threshold (7. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft darf jetzt meine Skype Gespräche abhören*



thysol schrieb:


> Siehe Origin. Wenn das die Leute stören sollte wird Microsoft schon merken das die Nutzerzahlen runtergehen. Wenn nicht, dann wird Microsoft das auch weiter durchsetzen. Sehe da aber kein Problem, Microsoft darf ruhig über meine privaten Gespräche bescheid wissen, kann mir doch eigentlich egal sein.


 
Und was hindert dann die Unternehmen alle deine Daten zu erfassen? Alles was du auf den Rechner hast? Alles was du im Internet schaust? Alles was du im Leben so machst?


----------



## Dynamitarde (7. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft darf jetzt meine Skype Gespräche abhören*



Eckism schrieb:


> Da fehlt was, hab's verbessert.
> 
> 
> Noch was zu diesen "Stasi 2.0"-Flachzangen. CIA ist um einiges Schlimmer, die haben ganze Länderregierungen bespitzelt. Die Stasi hat ihren Ruf weg, weil sie Menschenunwürdig gehandelt hat (bei CIA ist das komischerweise vollkommen egal) und nicht wegen Abhören. Ihr solltet erst mal Haare an die Eier bekommen und euch selbst informieren bevor man so nen Stasi 2.0 Schwachsinn schreibt oder erzählt.
> Nichtmal die hälfte der Leute, die bei der Stasi waren, haben jemals nur eine Person bespitzelt, man hatte einfach nur recht viele Vorteile...


 
Meine Vermutung ist das du aus den Osten kommst.!?
Das hier Gründung vor 60 Jahren: Die tödlichen Methoden der DDR-Staatssicherheit - Nachrichten Politik - Deutschland - WELT ONLINE zum Thema Stasi.


----------



## Eckism (7. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft darf jetzt meine Skype Gespräche abhören*



Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Meine Vermutung ist das du aus den Osten kommst.!?
> Das hier Gründung vor 60 Jahren: Die tödlichen Methoden der DDR-Staatssicherheit - Nachrichten Politik - Deutschland - WELT ONLINE zum Thema Stasi.



Natürlich komm ich aus'n Osten und kenn sogar ehmalige Stasileute...
Ich heiße auch die Stasi keineswegs gut, aber es geht mir auf'n Sack, das immer nur von Stasi und nicht von CIA, KGB, BND und was weiß ich noch alles die Rede ist.
Sowas ist nunmal Geschichte und gut is, oder freut ihr euch nen 3. Ei, weil ihr Nazi beschimft werdet, nur weil ihr aus Deutschland seit.


----------



## thysol (7. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft darf jetzt meine Skype Gespräche abhören*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und was hindert dann die Unternehmen alle deine Daten zu erfassen? Alles was du auf den Rechner hast? Alles was du im Internet schaust? Alles was du im Leben so machst?


 
Habe ich eigentlich kein Problem mit. Google weiss doch sowieso schon was du so im Internet ankuckst.


----------



## ImNEW (7. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft darf jetzt meine Skype Gespräche abhören*



Eckism schrieb:


> Da fehlt was, hab's verbessert.
> 
> 
> Noch was zu diesen "Stasi 2.0"-Flachzangen. CIA ist um einiges Schlimmer, die haben ganze Länderregierungen bespitzelt. Die Stasi hat ihren Ruf weg, weil sie Menschenunwürdig gehandelt hat (bei CIA ist das komischerweise vollkommen egal) und nicht wegen Abhören. Ihr solltet erst mal Haare an die Eier bekommen und euch selbst informieren bevor man so nen Stasi 2.0 Schwachsinn schreibt oder erzählt.
> Nichtmal die hälfte der Leute, die bei der Stasi waren, haben jemals nur eine Person bespitzelt, man hatte einfach nur recht viele Vorteile...


 
Warum weist du das so genau?
Edit: Seinen  Post gefunden


----------



## Oberst Klink (8. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft darf jetzt meine Skype Gespräche abhören*

Ich hoffe mal nicht, dass die Leute bei Apple oder Samsung so blöd sein werden, ihre Videokonferenzen über Skype zu führen. Am besten noch mit geheimen Firmeninfos^^ 

Hat sich denn mal einer gefragt, weshalb MS überhaupt die Gespräche der Skype-Nutzer abhören muss? Was hat MS davon? Ich sehe da keinen Nutzen für MS.


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (8. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft darf jetzt meine Skype Gespräche abhören*



AnthraX schrieb:


> dann können wir ja uach gleich diebstahl und totschlag erlauben? weil wasser findet immer seinen weg ! Also machts ja eh jeder der es will. Das ist nun echt schwachsinn was du da redest. Natürlich gibt es mehr sicherheit, warum wurden denn dann alle in Deutschland beabcischtigten Anschläge vereitelt? Sicher nicht weil die leute zu dumm waren. Sondern weil die Bombenmischer in berlin " LEIDER " üerbwacht wurden.
> 
> nur eines dieser beispiele:  Berlin: Offenbar Anschlag vereitelt - ZDF heute journal - ZDFmediathek - ZDF Mediathek
> 
> ...


 
Ich finde man sollte da mal krass unterscheiten!

Wenn die bei Verdacht auf einen Anschlag o.ä. jemanden abhören, ist das ja auch in Ordnung. Allerdings geht es MS nichts an was ich in *meinen privaten* Gesprächen so alles erzähle, ob es MS nun interessiert oder nicht sei jetzt mal dahingestellt.


----------



## KarlCraz (8. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft darf jetzt meine Skype Gespräche abhören*

Wer jetzt denkt das Microsoft wirklich seine Gespräche mithört ist nicht ganz dicht. Selbst Microsoft hat nicht die Kapazitäten, Zeit, Geld und Lust dazu. 

Ich selbst habe nichts zu verbergen und auch keine Angst. Microsoft kann mir gar nichts!




Hardwarefreak81 schrieb:


> Ich finde man sollte da mal krass unterscheiten!
> 
> Wenn  die bei Verdacht auf einen Anschlag o.ä. jemanden abhören, ist das ja  auch in Ordnung. Allerdings geht es MS nichts an was ich in *meinen  privaten* Gesprächen so alles erzähle, ob es MS nun interessiert oder  nicht sei jetzt mal dahingestellt.




DEINE Gespräche wird Microsoft grantiert nicht mithören. Es sei denn du gibst der Spracherkennungssoftware genug fragwürdiges Material, erst dann wird sich vllt mal ein Mitarbeiter genau anhören was du sagst.


----------



## kühlprofi (8. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft darf jetzt meine Skype Gespräche abhören*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal nicht, dass die Leute bei Apple oder Samsung so blöd sein werden, ihre Videokonferenzen über Skype zu führen. Am besten noch mit geheimen Firmeninfos^^
> 
> Hat sich denn mal einer gefragt, weshalb MS überhaupt die Gespräche der Skype-Nutzer abhören muss? Was hat MS davon? Ich sehe da keinen Nutzen für MS.



Lies doch den Artikel der im Startpost verlinkt ist, da werden deine Frage alle beantwortet zumindest mit Gerüchten..



> Gerüchten zufolge hätte Microsoft die Änderungen entweder aufgrund von oder in Erwartung von Druck durch diverse Regierungsinsitutionen durchgeführt.


----------



## AnthraX (8. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft darf jetzt meine Skype Gespräche abhören*



Hardwarefreak81 schrieb:


> Ich finde man sollte da mal krass unterscheiten!
> 
> Wenn die bei Verdacht auf einen Anschlag o.ä. jemanden abhören, ist das ja auch in Ordnung. Allerdings geht es MS nichts an was ich in *meinen privaten* Gesprächen so alles erzähle, ob es MS nun interessiert oder nicht sei jetzt mal dahingestellt.



Achso und ob jemand etwas terroristisches vor hat, das postet er vorher öffentlich bei twitter mit dem hinweis "jetzt könnt ihr mich abhören, meine ID lautet:xxxx" abgesehen davon, wird MS das eh nciht interessieren was du zu sagen hast. Ausser du hast echt schweinische sachen vor  Und was geht es den sitznachbarn in der Bahn an was du zu sagen hast wenn du mit deiner Freundin/frau telefonierst? Und so btw was dnekt ihr denn? das Microsoft nun zehn, wenn nicht sogar hundertausende Euros im Monat für neue mitarbeiter ausgibt, die jedes Skype gespräch mithören? Ich denke das wäre sehr langweilig.  MS hat doch von der funktion eh nix. Wenn es jemanden interssiert sind es die gewissen Staaten. Und wenn Normale telefone abgehört werden können, wieso nciht auch Skype? was ist skype denn anderes als eine Telefonsoftware? Daher sind dort die gleichen bedingungen erfüllt. Also macht den mund zu und spart euch eure Wut für echt wichtige Sachen den lebens...
Stellt euch in die innenstadt und meckert so über Tierquälerei oder hungersnot in afrika, als über die Abhörung einer popeligen Telefonsoftware zu ragen....


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (8. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft darf jetzt meine Skype Gespräche abhören*



AnthraX schrieb:


> Achso und ob jemand etwas terroristisches vor hat, das postet er vorher öffentlich bei twitter mit dem hinweis "jetzt könnt ihr mich abhören, meine ID lautet:xxxx" abgesehen davon, wird MS das eh nciht interessieren was du zu sagen hast. Ausser du hast echt schweinische sachen vor  Und was geht es den sitznachbarn in der Bahn an was du zu sagen hast wenn du mit deiner Freundin/frau telefonierst? Und so btw was dnekt ihr denn? das Microsoft nun zehn, wenn nicht sogar hundertausende Euros im Monat für neue mitarbeiter ausgibt, die jedes Skype gespräch mithören? Ich denke das wäre sehr langweilig.  MS hat doch von der funktion eh nix. Wenn es jemanden interssiert sind es die gewissen Staaten. Und wenn Normale telefone abgehört werden können, wieso nciht auch Skype? was ist skype denn anderes als eine Telefonsoftware? Daher sind dort die gleichen bedingungen erfüllt. Also macht den mund zu und spart euch eure Wut für echt wichtige Sachen den lebens...
> Stellt euch in die innenstadt und meckert so über Tierquälerei oder hungersnot in afrika, als über die Abhörung einer popeligen Telefonsoftware zu ragen....


 
Ob jemand Terroristisches vorhat weiß man nie, doch die haben Informanten von denen sie gewisse Infos bekommen zu bestimmten Personen. Daraufhin wird normalerweise eine Überwachung der Person beauftragt. Dagegen habe ich ja nix, jedoch alle anderen zu belauschen empfinde ich einfach als ein Eingriff in die persönliche Privatsphäre.


----------



## AnthraX (8. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft darf jetzt meine Skype Gespräche abhören*

Dann nutzt du Skype halt nicht. ganz einfache sache. zwingt dich niemand zu


----------



## Oberst Klink (8. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft darf jetzt meine Skype Gespräche abhören*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Lies doch den Artikel der im Startpost verlinkt ist, da werden deine Frage alle beantwortet zumindest mit Gerüchten..


 
Ach, na wenn das so ist, werden sich die Terroristen ein anderes Programm suchen müssen.


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (8. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft darf jetzt meine Skype Gespräche abhören*



AnthraX schrieb:


> Dann nutzt du Skype halt nicht. ganz einfache sache. zwingt dich niemand zu



Das ist richtig, nenn mir gute alternativen.


----------



## KratzeKatze (8. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft darf jetzt meine Skype Gespräche abhören*



AnthraX schrieb:


> Achso und ob jemand etwas terroristisches vor hat, das postet er vorher öffentlich bei twitter mit dem hinweis "jetzt könnt ihr mich abhören, meine ID lautet:xxxx"



Gerade deswegen ist so eine Abhörfunktion für Microsoft und alle anderen unnütze: entweder hast du einen begründeten Anfangsverdacht, auf dessen Grundlage man laut Gesetz sowieso (!) dazu ermächtigt ist, entsprechende Personen abzuhören und zu überwachen, oder eben nicht - und wenn du keinen Verdacht hast, was bringts dir dann, x-beliebige Gespräche abzuhören? Ist genauso ein Unsinn wie die Vorratsdatenspeicherung: es wird immer propagiert, wie unglaublich sicher unsere Gesellschaft dadurch wird, aber bisher konnte mir noch keiner in irgendeiner Art und Weise erklären, wie der unglaubliche Datenwust, der durch solche Aktionen entsteht, sinnvoll genutzt werden kann.


----------



## Threshold (8. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft darf jetzt meine Skype Gespräche abhören*



AnthraX schrieb:


> Dann nutzt du Skype halt nicht. ganz einfache sache. zwingt dich niemand zu


 
Und wenn alle Anbieter einer solchen Lösung deine Gespräche aufzeichnen?
Briefe schreiben?


----------



## kühlprofi (8. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft darf jetzt meine Skype Gespräche abhören*

Müsste ja jedem klar sein, dass nicht jedes Gespräch abgehört oder gar aufgenommen werden kann, bei dieser riesen Masse ^^..
Entweder es ist einem egal und rechnet mit dem höchst geringen Risiko, dass man abgehört wird  (was übers Internet in der heutigen Zeit eh naiv ist sich sicher zu fühlen) oder man lässt es halt.
Wenn dafür Terror und Kriminalakte aufgedeckt werden können, dürfen die mir ruhig beim DayZ daddeln zuhören "" AhHH Zombies ""


----------



## Threshold (8. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft darf jetzt meine Skype Gespräche abhören*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Müsste ja jedem klar sein, dass nicht jedes Gespräch abgehört oder gar aufgenommen werden kann, bei dieser riesen Masse ^^..


 
Die NSA zeichnet eine Menge auf und die scheinen keine Probleme mit der Datenmenge zu haben.
Es ist nur eine Frage der Kompression.


----------



## AnthraX (8. August 2012)

KratzeKatze schrieb:
			
		

> Gerade deswegen ist so eine Abhörfunktion für Microsoft und alle anderen unnütze: entweder hast du einen begründeten Anfangsverdacht, auf dessen Grundlage man laut Gesetz sowieso (!) dazu ermächtigt ist, entsprechende Personen abzuhören und zu überwachen, oder eben nicht - und wenn du keinen Verdacht hast, was bringts dir dann, x-beliebige Gespräche abzuhören? Ist genauso ein Unsinn wie die Vorratsdatenspeicherung: es wird immer propagiert, wie unglaublich sicher unsere Gesellschaft dadurch wird, aber bisher konnte mir noch keiner in irgendeiner Art und Weise erklären, wie der unglaubliche Datenwust, der durch solche Aktionen entsteht, sinnvoll genutzt werden kann.



Naja da wird keiner sitzen und alles mithören. Ich denke die.Aufnahmen werden irgendwie mit crawlern durchsucht. Wie auch immer die das machen. Wäre ja dumm wenn wir alles wissen würden xD aber scheinbar wirkt es ja. Wie auch immer . @ andere : wenn ihr es nicht nutzen wollt nehmt Mumble oder ts. Oder sonstwas. Früher gab es auch kein Skype und die Menschheit hat existiert


----------



## Cpt. Rolle (8. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft darf jetzt meine Skype Gespräche abhören*

Naja, das dumme ist nur, wer jetzt halbwegs schlau ist, wird jetzt Verbrechen nicht mehr über Skype planen. Sondern anders, verschlüsselt, weiß der Geier. Aber die Allgemeinheit muß sich abhören lassen, wenn sie vielleicht mal was falsches gesagt hat. Sehr ärgerlich. Bin gespannt aufs erste Skypegate.


----------



## KratzeKatze (8. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft darf jetzt meine Skype Gespräche abhören*



AnthraX schrieb:


> Naja da wird keiner sitzen und alles mithören. Ich denke die.Aufnahmen werden irgendwie mit crawlern durchsucht. Wie auch immer die das machen. Wäre ja dumm wenn wir alles wissen würden xD aber scheinbar wirkt es ja. Wie auch immer . @ andere : wenn ihr es nicht nutzen wollt nehmt Mumble oder ts. Oder sonstwas. Früher gab es auch kein Skype und die Menschheit hat existiert



Gott sei Dank sind nicht alle Leute so naiv und leichtgläubig wie du. Woran siehst du denn, dass "es wirkt"? Wurde bisher jemals irgendjemand durch die reine Telefonüberwachung überführt? Du hast vorher irgendwo zwei Links gepostet: Bei dem ZDF-Video wurde genannt, dass die Tipps 1. von einem ausländischen Geheimdienst stammten und 2. die Täter der Polizei dadurch bekannt waren, dass sie in einschlägigen Kreisen aktiv waren - unter diesen Umständen wäre eine Telefonüberwachung ohnehin machbar gewesen.

Im zweiten Link wird von einer telefonischen Überwachung überhaupt nichts gesagt, da kann man also nicht mal behaupten, dass etwas derartiges stattgefunden hat.

Und das nennst du "scheinbar wirkt es ja"?


----------



## kühlprofi (8. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft darf jetzt meine Skype Gespräche abhören*



Cpt. Rolle schrieb:


> Naja, das dumme ist nur, wer jetzt halbwegs schlau ist, wird jetzt Verbrechen nicht mehr über Skype planen. Sondern anders, verschlüsselt, weiß der Geier. Aber die Allgemeinheit muß sich abhören lassen, wenn sie vielleicht mal was falsches gesagt hat. Sehr ärgerlich. Bin gespannt aufs erste Skypegate.



Naja auch die verschlüsselung kann und wird geknackt werden. 

Und wenn man diesem Artikel hier glauben schenkt ist es eh Wurst ob Skype die Abhörfunktion besitzt oder nicht:

USA bauen geheimes Spionage-Zentrum für private Daten | DEUTSCHE MITTELSTANDS NACHRICHTEN


----------



## AnthraX (8. August 2012)

KratzeKatze schrieb:
			
		

> Gott sei Dank sind nicht alle Leute so naiv und leichtgläubig wie du. Woran siehst du denn, dass "es wirkt"? Wurde bisher jemals irgendjemand durch die reine Telefonüberwachung überführt? Du hast vorher irgendwo zwei Links gepostet: Bei dem ZDF-Video wurde genannt, dass die Tipps 1. von einem ausländischen Geheimdienst stammten und 2. die Täter der Polizei dadurch bekannt waren, dass sie in einschlägigen Kreisen aktiv waren - unter diesen Umständen wäre eine Telefonüberwachung ohnehin machbar gewesen.
> 
> Im zweiten Link wird von einer telefonischen Überwachung überhaupt nichts gesagt, da kann man also nicht mal behaupten, dass etwas derartiges stattgefunden hat.
> 
> Und das nennst du "scheinbar wirkt es ja"?



Naiv ist derjenige der stumpf auf seiner Meinung beharrt. Google doch selber einfach. Ich bin nicht dein suchkobold. Gibt genug berichte in denen sonder telefonischen Überwachung geredet wird. Aber die.Informationen das Gewisse Leute in nicht so seriösen kreisen unterwegs sind bringt ja meist die Brieftaube oder ? Aber klaaaar der Staat interessiert sich dafür worüber wir so plappern. Du redest hier von staatlicher Überwachung. Und nicht von einem Dienstleister der gerne wissen will was du brauchst um zu wissen.welche Werbung du willst. Dafür gibt's die Deutschland card. Wie NAIV du zu sein.scheinst ist schon eine ziemliche Hausnummer xD


----------



## thysol (8. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft darf jetzt meine Skype Gespräche abhören*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal nicht, dass die Leute bei Apple oder Samsung so blöd sein werden, ihre Videokonferenzen über Skype zu führen. Am besten noch mit geheimen Firmeninfos^^


 
Bei Intel werden Fern-Konferenzen nur mit VOIP übers Firmen VPN geführt. Geht also gar nichts unverschlüsselt ins Internet. Gehe mal stark davon aus das das bei Samsung und Apple nicht anders ist.


----------



## kühlprofi (9. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft darf jetzt meine Skype Gespräche abhören*



thysol schrieb:


> Bei Intel werden Fern-Konferenzen nur mit VOIP übers Firmen VPN geführt. Geht also gar nichts unverschlüsselt ins Internet. Gehe mal stark davon aus das das bei Samsung und Apple nicht anders ist.



Auch die VPN Verbindung geht über irgendeinen Backbone irgendeines ISPs, zwar getunnelt / verschlüsselt doch auch diese Verbindung ist von dem Vorhaben der USA #58 nicht unbedingt sicher, oder?


----------



## Timsu (9. August 2012)

Eine VPN Verbindung mit aktueller Verschlüsselung kann auch von keinem Geheimdienst so schnell geknackt werden.


----------



## kühlprofi (9. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft darf jetzt meine Skype Gespräche abhören*



Timsu schrieb:


> Eine VPN Verbindung mit aktueller Verschlüsselung kann auch von keinem Geheimdienst so schnell geknackt werden.



Weshalb wohl in den USA auch die 1024Bit Verschlüsselung nicht erlaubt ist


----------



## 10203040 (12. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft darf jetzt meine Skype Gespräche abhören*

Nutze sowieso Teamspeak...


----------



## TribusSl (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Microsoft darf jetzt meine Skype Gespräche abhören*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal nicht, dass die Leute bei Apple oder Samsung so blöd sein werden, ihre Videokonferenzen über Skype zu führen. Am besten noch mit geheimen Firmeninfos^^
> 
> Hat sich denn mal einer gefragt, weshalb MS überhaupt die Gespräche der Skype-Nutzer abhören muss? Was hat MS davon? Ich sehe da keinen Nutzen für MS.


 

Das ist wirklich eine gute Frage.. weißt du warum?


----------

